# Akhicks dnp log



## Akhicks92 (Mar 31, 2017)

I wanted to put a log up of my DNP experience. Im gonna run it for 14 days
Days 1-3 200mg
Days 4-7 400mg
Days 8-14 500mg
Im also gonna 4ius of hgh a day (probably gonna run tell oct) while doing it.
If you have any questions please ask and I'll try and give an extremely detailed log.
Id like to thank everyone on here ahead of time for their logs and the time they spent writing them and helping others


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 7, 2017)

Sorry i missed the first two days of this. I took my first pill at 5am on tuesday followed by 4iu of hgh and didnt feel much until i reffed 3 basketball games. I was soaked to the bone after officiating.
Day 2 
I did the same exact thing as tuesday except i slept like shit. I was sweating like a whore in church all night

Day 3 
I got my first 2 lifts (am & pm) in on dnp and hgh both workours were fine but i was sweating a hell of a lot more and i was winded a little in the beginning. 
Ive noticed since ive started the HGH ive had 0 appetite. I only eat so i can Work out or ref a basketball game with out passing out.
Im down 5lbs in 3 days


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 7, 2017)

Whats your weight now?  BF etc? Stats in general?


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 7, 2017)

6'2" 270 last dexa scan 2 weeks ago I was at 15% bf


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2017)

Following. Been considering a run but still researching.


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 7, 2017)

Day 4
Jumping to 400mg today since i have 200 mg tablets.


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 7, 2017)

I might throw t3 and clen in if i get lethargic


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 7, 2017)

I took one 200 mg tab at 5am and the other at 10 am. Im hoping by doing that ill be a tiny bit cooler come bed time


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 8, 2017)

I felt ****ing beat during my second workout. Im constantly soaked in sweat 24/7 im rotating through a few t-shirts just to stay dry. I had some hot flashes today. I stuck an ice pack between my hands to cool off rapidly


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2017)

Akhicks92 said:


> 6'2" 270 last dexa scan 2 weeks ago I was at 15% bf



Damn dude. I'm the same height and aiming for your stats.  Post a pic if you're willing. 

What are your goals?


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 8, 2017)

I need to lose as much bf as possible according to my officiating assignors. We have to look as athletic as possible if you're big and muscular like me or be ultra skinny to give off a better look.


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 8, 2017)

I feel great this morning. I woke up covered in sweat a couple times last night so i kept extra pillows next to me to rotate out the wet ones. Neon colored piss is trippy. I havent talked about my diet cause my hunger has been gone from the hgh but last night i went from fine to starving in a millisecond. So today ill have eggs and bacon for breakfast followed by 3 protein shakes and im gonna make chicken ceaser salad for dinner and pray im not ravenous today


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 8, 2017)

Nevermind the bacon. Its not defrosted, now im a sad panda


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2017)

Akhicks92 said:


> I need to lose as much bf as possible according to my *officiating assignors*. We have to look as athletic as possible if you're big and muscular like me or be ultra skinny to give off a better look.



What does this mean?


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 8, 2017)

It means i need to be ripped


----------



## Jin (Apr 8, 2017)

Akhicks92 said:


> It means i need to be ripped



Who are your officiating assignors? Are you an indentured servant? Corporate model? Stripper?


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes, all of those things......lol
Im a sports official


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 9, 2017)

The sweats are becoming constant. 24/7 im soaked to the bone. My kids get mad cause they think ive been playing the water with out them. Sleep is ok, i take benadryl at night and sleep like a baby.


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 11, 2017)

The last two days have been fine. I had to officiate more games so i did am upper body lifts. My sides have been minimal at 400mg just a lot of sweat. All in all this has been a good experience. I might up the dose to 600 a day or run it for longer than the 14 days i was going to run it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 12, 2017)

Would be nice to see before and after pics. How much have you lost so far?


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 12, 2017)

Im only down 12 lbs but i feel super bloated


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 12, 2017)

12lbs in what 8days? Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 13, 2017)

8 days, im ****ing hot as **** today. I might lower the dose tomorrow on how i sleep.


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wasnt feeling well yesterday so i went the doc. Ive got strep so im gonna take a break and start back up when the strep is gone


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2017)

Well, seems to me you still got some benefit. Feel better bro.


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2017)

Akhicks92 said:


> Wasnt feeling well yesterday so i went the doc. Ive got strep so im gonna take a break and start back up when the strep is gone



Your doctor didn't note any of the sides from the dnp?


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 16, 2017)

Funny thing, i broke out in hives and took benadryl for it. I thought it was the dnp. Dr. Told me it was the strep that probably did it not the dnp. I was monitoring my temp and it didnt get over 101 until i got sick. The dr. Was actually great about everything gave me extra steroids in case. And yes the strep just helps


----------



## Akhicks92 (Apr 26, 2017)

Im back on tomorrow for DNP baby


----------

